# 2017 AMAR Maltese Calendar News



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just got some great news. It's time to start ordering American Maltese Association Rescue's 2017. :chili: It should be ready to ship by the end of October, early November. Isn't the cover terrific? It's Dolce, one of AMAR's rescues.

This year's calendar will be completely different than the past. It will have a glossy finish and only have the "after pictures" of the dogs with a brief description, so each month will be a happy one. :wub:The price is the same as last year, $20.00 each and that includes postage. If you order 5 calendars, you will get the 6th one free. They're great gifts for Maltese lovers and we all know lots of them. 

Please either go to AMAR's website to order one with our Paypal button (in the reference let them know you're ordering calendars and how many) or send checks to the treasurer, Sharon Binger.

Sharon Binger
3015 NE 86th St.
Vancouver, WA. 98665

AMAR has taken in so many rescues especially recently and some of them are two at a time with medical issues. Our funds are getting short so buying calendars is win/win. Thanks!! :smootch:

Save​


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Just ordered mine!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yea! am, Your the very first order !!
Going to get mine in too. Christmas is coming and I send them for gifts too. 
This years calendar will be just fun and not sad. We have had some very lovely
Maltese come into rescue this year. Well at least once they were vetted and groomed. Sometimes its a real surprised when the ugly duckling turns into a 
darling Maltese. 
Thanks for your order.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

What a cutie on the cover! great news, thanks for the heads up Sue.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

pammy4501 said:


> Just ordered mine!!!


Thanks so much, Pam!!


plenty pets 20 said:


> Yea! am, Your the very first order !!
> Going to get mine in too. Christmas is coming and I send them for gifts too.
> This years calendar will be just fun and not sad. We have had some very lovely
> Maltese come into rescue this year. Well at least once they were vetted and groomed. Sometimes its a real surprised when the ugly duckling turns into a
> ...


Edie - we have had some real cuties. Am happy my Mr T and Lila and Linus will be in it. And the funds coming in from calendar sales will help with a lot of the expensive vet bills pouring in. Am going to order mine and some for my adoptive parents and other Maltese lovers. Nice way to make a donation and get a great gift.


Maglily said:


> What a cutie on the cover! great news, thanks for the heads up Sue.


You're welcome, Brenda. I'm so excited about this year's calendar. It will be more vivid and colorful than before and the photos coming in are terrific.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Ordered mine.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank you Walter !!! Our kids appreciate all your support!! :aktion033:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Bump


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We hope this will be our best calendar that we have done over the past few years.
It will be glossy this year and only have the happy pictures and stories. 
We have heard and are responding to suggestions that people want to see happy, success stories at the beginning of every month. 
Your support is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I just ordered mine. Got 6 for the price of 5 so that I can give some as gifts to my AMAR adoptive parents. Can't wait to get them.:chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> I just ordered mine. Got 6 for the price of 5 so that I can give some as gifts to my AMAR adoptive parents. Can't wait to get them.:chili:


Sue and Edie ... I just put in my order. 

I would love to help donate some calendars as gifts to some of your adoptive parents, too. Please PM me if I can help.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sue and Edie ... I just put in my order.
> 
> I would love to help donate some calendars as gifts to some of your adoptive parents, too. Please PM me if I can help.


Thanks, Marie. You're always such a sweetheart. Let me see about which dogs are the different months and if there are some who would love a calendar and haven't ordered. :smootch:Thanks for helping rescue. I'm picking up a sweet girl on Sunday who's an owner surrender so every dollar helps dogs like her.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Marie, I see Sue answered this. 
We appreciate your support too and cant do our rescue work with out people like yourself helping us. :aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just a reminder --- the calendars are out and ready for mailing. I got mine and some extras for my adoptive families!! I love it, especially Mr. January (Mr T) who was my foster. :chili::chili:Save​


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I got my calendar and love it! AMAR did a beautiful job again! :aktion033:


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

Just ordered mine........... Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Are the calendars still available? 
I hope I'm not too late.......


----------



## Cloe baby (Jul 14, 2016)

I got my calendar Monday and love it!:heart: What beautiful pictures!!!! Great job. Thank you all who with so much love created this calendar. :chili:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You can still order calendars. I just ordered more myself.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

plenty pets 20 said:


> You can still order calendars. I just ordered more myself.


:chili::chili:Thank you, Edie ! :chili::chili:


----------

